# 2000 VW Passat V6 30V???Can't FInd Information Only General Mfg. Info????



## byrst-96 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, you guys. This is only my third post and everyone has been very helpful, please bear with me. I own a 2000 Passat 2.8L V6 30V. Well I've looked up on every car fax site there is and all I get is a description of the vehicle and that I am the third owner. Now most of the people on here are guru's so bow down and seek your knowledge on this VIN#WVWPD23B5YE230739. I just bought a 2011 Jetta SE. I would rather keep the Passat but sadly it must go. I apologize if you think I'm posting this for a sale... I am only a seeker of knowledge and insight from those beyond my own realm and scope of things. On a side note when I did look up the VIN the first time it actually came up as a 1 cylinder car in some Nordic Region. I thank you in advance for your time... because it's as precious to me and as it would be to you. Yes I am a noob who doesn't like public transportation or walking.... Have a great day


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

byrst-96 said:


> Hi, you guys. This is only my third post and everyone has been very helpful, please bear with me. I own a 2000 Passat 2.8L V6 30V. Well I've looked up on every car fax site there is and all I get is a description of the vehicle and that I am the third owner. Now most of the people on here are guru's so bow down and seek your knowledge on this VIN#WVWPD23B5YE230739. I just bought a 2011 Jetta SE. I would rather keep the Passat but sadly it must go. I apologize if you think I'm posting this for a sale... I am only a seeker of knowledge and insight from those beyond my own realm and scope of things. On a side note when I did look up the VIN the first time it actually came up as a 1 cylinder car in some Nordic Region. I thank you in advance for your time... because it's as precious to me and as it would be to you. Yes I am a noob who doesn't like public transportation or walking.... Have a great day


so what do you want?


----------

